# Garcia/Mitchell 488 Spinning Reel with 11 ft Olympic 2011 Rod 2 piece



## Guest (May 2, 2003)

What are the possibilities for it's use in surf applications? Maximum line strength and amount it takes to fill the spool, lure types??, maximum sinker weight to use, best types of leaders to use and natural bait options....In short what size fish should I target from the shore with this type setup? And should I stick to using natural baits versus artificials? 

She's a breeze to cast. Only problem, I need lots of practice. All my initial casts tend to go to the left. Way left.   I definitely need to work on the off the ground cast. My casts are basically done with the rod resting over my right shoulder...with the leader's swivel close to the tip rod guide. That's the only way I know how to do it. I have used a 10 footer many times. It's less heavy and a lot easier to hit the mark when casting.

BTW: this setup cost $35. Did I get a good deal?  They tried to sell me on a fat shorter setup that had long extended rollers and a HUGE conventional reel. The type you see marlin taken on.  
Penn 10 Senator 114 H paired with a 6 1/2 foot Shakespeare rod.  

I prefer "strolling" the beaches to "trolling" from boat, any day.

Thanks!


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

What are the rods specs with reference to recommended line and casting weights? Also, how much line does the reel hold and of what pound test? 

Do you use a shock leader?
Where do you intend to use this setup?
What fish would you like to target?

An 11' rod is too long to use for casting lures.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Sandcrabs got it,need more info so we can help.  Th reel shold have on th outside of th spool what line # and how much will fit.Th rod should have listed what line # to use as well as "lure" weight.Th lure weight would be your max with weight an bait.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2003)

Thanks for the response sandcrab

There are no marking on the rod listing specs. Only the length and model numer of the rod is available. It is probably an old rod. In the Olympic 2000 series SW Spinning rod (11' model #2011), that's all the markings on the rod.

Same as for the reel. There are no specs on it either. It came mounted on the rod. I did a search on the reel. Somewhere it was listed that 20 to 30 pound test had been used on it. 

I'm thinking I'd rather use a fish finder rig. I am not sure if a high low 2 hook setup would work. I will be using it from shore, beaches to be more specific. I sure don't think it would be a good idea to try it from a pier. Only way that can happen is if I put on my old military duds and pretend I'm Major Minor just about to fire off some bad shots and those not standing to my right are willing to make like Snagglepuss and "exit, stage left."  

Any help is appreciated sandcrab. I thought for the size rod and reel this would be an inexpensive way to add another longer rod to my collection. Even thought the tip is not like that of a 8nBait heaver, it's just what I can handle. I will probably use no more that 4 ounces as weight and target close range trout, small blues, puppy drum, spot. etc. The extra casting distance was the main draw to this setup.

Thanks for the tip on not using lures. I don't think I can handle constantly casting and retrieving for any long amount of time. As it is now, just casting this rod is a feat. Sure hope a strong wind doesn't come up behind me during a cast cause I do enough of an off balance act with it as it is. Sure would hate to get pushed forward. 

Thanks agailn sandcrab!


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2003)

Gee whiz. It took me that long to write a reply. I started aound 4:30.

I'll get a link so yall can take a look at the reel. Haven't found one for the rod yet.

Thanks Cdog!


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2003)

Try this link guys. http://www.werpmolens.nl/molen.php3?merk=Mitchell&type=Garcia%20%20488 

The one I have is like this only it's sorta dark blue.

Here's the main link for all older Garcia's.
You might have to use this link and then scan down for the "Garcia 488" model. http://www.werpmolens.nl/molens.php3 

Thanks again!


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

That was what they were made for. It should work fine as long as it is in good shape, it is a old reel. That reel was used for big blues and drum. If it is in reel good shape it might be best to keep.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2003)

Oh Digger

Say it isn't so. Another Mitchell that has a little value to it. Funny thing is I had an old Mitchell 302 store away up until two weeks before the post about that model hit the boards. I was weeding out unnecessary stuff and threw it in the trash after having kept it for about 4 years. Got it at a thrift store for $2.98. I carried it as a backup for my other reels. It was in good shape. Checked the value of it and I couldn't believe what it was worth. I was mad at myself about that one. 

The 488 seems to be in good shape. I got some oil, extra parts and a wrench also that are in a factory sealed bag. Looks like I "did good."

Now I'm back in the market to get a replacement reel to use on the rod. I have not found out anything thru searches on the Olympic rod. Hopefully something will show up. It's 11 feet. That length seems odd. I'll keep searching. I have gone thru 14 pages of search results so far. Now there are only 955 more pages to go.  

Thanks for the advice Digger. I am taking the reel off right now.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Hey SS if its not a 8nbait rod than I would go with a bottom rig. I switched to using a homemade 2 hook rig an increased my catch on croaker.Don't know if its cuz of two baits close together or ya just got abetter chance with two baits.  As far as a reel look back to Husky's thread.Also i went to digitaldagger.com just to look at different spinners.I'm partial to Daiwa an they have some inexpensive ones too.Also if you are only gonna be throwing 4oz than you could prolly get away with a reel with a topend of 17-20 test.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2003)

Cdog

From reading some of your latest, I know you are very knowledgeable. I'm sure there's useful information in that link. A definite solution to this.

Thanks again!


----------

